# Problem mit php?



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen Debian Server. 

Apache2,Mysql,PhpMyAdmin,Ftp Sind schon alle drauf installiert. 

Nur mein problem ist mit php4 beim aufrufen einer php dateie Downloadet dit 

etc/apache2/httpd.conf 
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .phtml .htm .html .shtm .shtml 
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 

etc/apache2/apache2.conf 
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php 
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps 
Habe ich schon die (#) rausgenommen. 

Unter etc/apache2/mods-enable sind die dateien 
php4.conf 
php4.load 
Schon drauf. 

Aber trozdem klappt es nicht 

Kann mir hier jemand helfen. 
Lg.


----------



## fanste (25. Mai 2006)

Hast du in der Apache-Config die Module für PHP eingetragen?


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

Wie meinen sie das bitte?

Ich habe das in der httpd.conf LoadModule..etc eingetragen 
Aber in der apache conf nicht?


----------



## steff aka sId (25. Mai 2006)

Es gibt ein modul zum runterladen das den Php Server automatisch in den apache einbindet.
Für php4 brauchst du nur folgenden Aufruf machen dann sollte das ganze laufen:
Für Apache:

```
apt-get install libapache-mod-php4
```
Für Apache2:

```
apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
```


Viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

debian:~# apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
libapache2-mod-php4 is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
debian:~#


Ist schon alles gemacht.

Nur ich finde den fehler nicht


----------



## steff aka sId (25. Mai 2006)

hast du in der apache2.conf folgende zeilen:

```
Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.load
Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf
```

Aber wie schon gesagt bei mir wurde das alles erledigt mit dem obrigen Aufruf.
Des weitern in der php4.conf sind doch die AddType für php schon eingetragen dann brauchst du das nicht mehr in der httpd.conf bzw. apache2.conf eintragen.
Gruß Steffen

EDIT: bei mir steht übrigens in der httpd.conf gar nichts drin bzw. das was drin steht ist auskommentiert


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

Hi und danke.

Ich krieg gleich ein schock ich wollte apache2 neu starten und siehe da

debian:~# etc/init.d/apache2 restart
-bash: etc/init.d/apache2: No such file or directory


Was ist den jetzt passiert 

Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich alles wieder löschen und von vorne anfangen kann?


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

Ps: Ja die beiden zeilen stehen bei mir in der httpd.conf.


----------



## steff aka sId (25. Mai 2006)

```
apt-get --purge remove apache2 php4 lib-apache-mod-php4 mysql-server
```
Mit Purge sollten auch alle config dateien gelöscht werden.

Viele Grüße Steffen

P.s. in der httpd.conf? Also bei mir stehen die in der apache2.conf. Sollte aber solange die httpd.conf geladen wird kein größeres Problem darstellen.


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

Sehr Vielen Dank Steffen!

Haben sie vielleicht irgend einen Web das ich das jetzt von vorne alles intallieren (und richtig *g*)

Lg.


----------



## steff aka sId (25. Mai 2006)

Hm, ein wiki oder so etwas habe ich nicht. Wie schon gesagt ich installiere die Komponenten per apt-get und danach läufts an den Modulen selbst brauch ich fast nichts mehr Konfigurieren. Also im Prinzip einfach nur:

```
apt-get install apache2 php4 lib-apache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
```

Ansonsten musst du halt mal googeln. Aber eigentlich sollte es danach schon laufen.

Viele Grüße Steffen


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

debian:~# apt-get install apache2 php4 lib-apache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
Reading Package Lists... Done
Building Dependency Tree... Done
E: Couldn't find package lib-apache2-mod-php4


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

meinten sie vielleicht: 

```
libapache2-mod-php4
```


----------



## steff aka sId (25. Mai 2006)

oh sry hab mich etwas verschrieben :-D

```
apt-get install apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-php4 mysql-server
```

so muss es heißen.

Viele Grüße Steffen

P.s. Eine sehr nützliche Funktion von apt ist noch
apt-cache search <Stichwort>
damit lässt sich nach Paketen suchen.
wenn sie über einen x-server funktionieren also nicht über remote die Maschine administrieren. Kann ich ihnen auch noch das das Programm synaptic empfehlen. Das ist ne Gui für apt. vereinfacht das Paket Management am Anfang um einiges. Installieren lässt sich dies per apt-get install synaptic


----------



## Nardi (25. Mai 2006)

HI,

Ich habe vorhin beim dem remove die ordner alle von Apache2 apache ssl und php4 etc. gelöscht.

Jetzt habe ich es wieder installiert aber keine ordner mehr? 
:S:S


----------



## steff aka sId (25. Mai 2006)

Welche Ordner? und Wo? unter /etc?


----------

